

Show HN: MeTA: A Modern C++ Data Sciences Toolkit - skystrife
https://meta-toolkit.github.io/meta/

======
JacobiX
Very interesting. I have developed an NLP library in C++ in the past months. I
will try to contribute with some features (A custom MaxEnt classifier and some
text summarization algorithms).

~~~
skystrife
Awesome! Text summarization would be a really great thing to have in the
toolkit.

